# Commentaries on Proverbs?



## bookslover (Jun 9, 2009)

Three of us - my pastor, a pastor friend, and me - have all had the same idea quite independently of one another. My pastor is teaching on some aspects of the Book of Proverbs this summer at church. A pastor friend is doing the same thing at his church. And I am about to launch out on a personal study of Proverbs, working my way through the book using Charles Bridges's 1846 commentary (as republished by the BoT).

I guess great minds think alike! Proverbs is in the air around these parts this year.

So, a question: what are the best commentaries on the Book of Proverbs (in case I decide to supplement Bridges with something else)?


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jun 9, 2009)

Waiting in anticipation


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 9, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> Waiting in anticipation



 An-ti-ci-pa-tion... An-ti-ci-pay-ay-shun!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 9, 2009)

I recommend Bruce Waltke (2vol, NICOT) for a modern, critical and yet faithful treatment of the book. He does a tremendous effort showing the unity of the material.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 9, 2009)

I second Bruce's recommendation of Waltke's commentary. That commentary was decades in the making. I also actually do like Longman's commentary (MUCH better than his abysmal Ecclesiastes commentary). I would also recommend Kidner, who is a master at saying a lot in a small space. Ray Van Leeuwen's commentary in the New Interpreter's Bible is also outstanding. Michael Fox, a Jewish scholar, has some interesting things to say (although he also rips up the text in quite a few places, especially chapter 9). The second and final volume is supposed to come out sometime this year. I do like Koptak in the NIVAC series as well. I would highly recommend Daniel Estes' book (not a commentary) _Hear, My Son_. That's pretty much the entire field of decent moderns.


----------



## ADKing (Jun 9, 2009)

One of my favorites is William Arnot's Laws from Heaven for Life on Earth. It is sold from Reformation Heritage Books Reformation Heritage Books

or is available online Laws from heaven for life on earth ... - Google Book Search


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 9, 2009)

Bridges is the _go to guy_ for certain. Next I like George Lawson [1749-1820]


----------



## bookslover (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, folks. Any more?


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 10, 2009)

Preaching through it right now.

I have been enjoying Charles Bridges (Geneva Commentary Series: Proverbs) for those special gems or zingers as I might say (Good quotes).

EP has a commentary that is helpful for understanding (at least for me so far (although he points to Christ a little too quickly before looking at the text in-depth). It's called "Heavenly Wisdom" by Gary Brady.


----------



## caddy (Jun 10, 2009)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I recommend Bruce Waltke (2vol, NICOT) for a modern, critical and yet faithful treatment of the book. He does a tremendous effort showing the unity of the material.



His lecture series on Proverbs is Wonderfully insightful!

Reformed Sermons and Lectures by Dr. Bruce K. Waltke

Believers Chapel - Proverbs


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 10, 2009)

I bought this commentary to use with my sermon series.

Amazon.com: Proverbs: A Mentor Commentary: John Kitchen: Books

It is solid, a preacher's commentary (literally), not a scholar's erudite musings, just a careful pedestrian treatment of the text by a believing preacher. I do not think he looks for unity (ala Waltke) in the latter 2/3, but takes the discrete-aphorism approach.


----------



## Archlute (Jun 10, 2009)

bookslover said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, folks. Any more?



Yeah. I suggest you assert to BJ that Christ is the center of the book of Proverbs and the ultimate fulfillment of God's Wisdom, and see how quickly his blood pressure goes up 

He really had a problem with allowing for BT discussions the last time I was in town


----------



## wmc1982 (Jun 10, 2009)

Jay E. Adams commentary on Proverbs can be a good supplement.

"This 10 - volume series of commentaries is written in everyday English -- a must for laymen as well as the Pastor/Counselor. Jay Adams explains and applies biblical truths in the clear, understandable way that typifies his writing. He does not try to duplicate the standard technical commentaries, but supplements them with the implications of the text for God - honoring counseling and Christian living." 

Welcome to Timeless Christian Boooks


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2009)

George Lawson all the way. 
I haven't heard much about it, but you might want to check out Anthony Selvaggio's 
Proverbs Driven Life.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jun 12, 2009)

> have been enjoying Charles Bridges (Geneva Commentary Series: Proverbs) for those special gems or zingers as I might say (Good quotes).


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 16, 2009)

Wisdom for Today's Issues: Stephen Voorwinde: Amazon.co.uk: Books

This book isn't a commentary but arranges the Proverbs topically - something you could do yourself of course.


----------

